# itouch battery



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

since I installed the new OS my battery is going alot faster.. anyone else having this issue? Any tips? 

TIA.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no idea, but it never hurts to try a reboot. Hold down the key on top and the home key (both at the same time) until the iPod restarts. It ends up taking me 30 seconds or so of holding before the Apple comes up.


----------



## obsanesth (Nov 22, 2008)

I noticed the same thing this morning.  Recharging it now and will see how fast it runs down today with my usual usage.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

One of the effects that multi-tasking has is to consume more power. It may be that is the cause.


Mike


----------

